# Ruger problem



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

My son, a Marine in N.C. has a Ruger P345 with some problems. I dosent like to eat any brand af ammo. He shoots Winchester 230gr fmj & it wont feed it very well. I don't know the rate but it is excesive. It does not like hollow point's at all. And it won't lock the slide back after the mag is empty. It's back at Ruger for the third time & they tell him there's nothing wrong with it. Any idea's? He got the gun about the first of this year & of course dosen't have many rounds through it yet.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'd send it back to the factory and they will check it for free. I have one and have put 2000 without a problem. It's a great gun so don't give up on it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On the Ruger forum, I have read of numerous issues with this gun. Some people are lucky enough to have a trouble free one. BUt, I think I would be scared to get one.

As said above, U should send it back to Ruger.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

*ruger*

As I said, It's back at Ruger for the 3rd time. I think I'll get it back here and take it to my gunsmith to have it fixed. That is if it still not repaired when he get's it back from Ruger. I am not ready to give up on it yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, sorry. I missed that.
Sorry, man. That is ridiculous. Every once in a while, I do see someone say that the gun just can't be made right. I would insist that they replace it w/ a new gun if they can't make it right this time.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ruger*



kansas45 said:


> As I said, It's back at Ruger for the 3rd time. I think I'll get it back here and take it to my gunsmith to have it fixed. That is if it still not repaired when he get's it back from Ruger. I am not ready to give up on it yet.


I'd tell Rugar 3 strikes your out. Send me a new one.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

*P345*

I guess we will see how it works when it get's back. It's strange, verrrrrryy strange!


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Could it be a mag issue? It almost sounds like the mags need cleaning... Being he's a Marine, I doubt that's the problem. (It still sounds like it though)
Did you send the mags back with it?

I'm with the other guys. I'd ask Ruger if they would exchange it out if this time doesnt work out for you (him)...

Good luck and report back, K?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Go to www.Rugerforum.com

You can get an eyefull of the different kinds of problems this gun has been giving the loyal Rugerites.

As Shipwreck says, some get a good gun, some don't.

WM


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

Well, The P345 has been back to the Kid for about 2 month's now. He has put 500 or so round's through it & has not had any problem's. Guess it's time the old man got one for hiself!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, glad its working for ya now


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

I was looking at those and thought it would be nice to have but these posts scared me off. I wouldn't have the patience to send back three times. After I got it back from the first trip back and it still didn't work I would have wanted a chunk out of someones posterior. To me there is no excuse if someone repaired it and didn't test fire a mag or two thru it. In any event alls well that ends well.

I own a P94 that has been 100% reliable since I bought it in the mid-90's.


----------

